# The Role Model: What Obama Sees in Reagan Read more: http://www.time.com/time/politi



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I saw this while waiting in the doctor's office this morning and found it absolutely disgusting. Aside from the XY chromosome combination, there is no comparison between one of the greatest presidents in the history of this country and he who shall not be named in the same sentence as Mr. Reagan.












> Obama and Reagan share a number of gifts but virtually no priorities. And yet Obama was clearly impressed by the way Reagan had transformed Americans' attitude about government. The 44th President regarded the 40th, said one participant, as a vital "point of reference." Douglas Brinkley, who edited Reagan's diaries and attended the May dinner, left with a clear impression that Obama had found a role model. "There are policies, and there is persona, and a lot can be told by persona," he says. "Obama is approaching the job in a Reaganesque fashion."
> 
> Read more: Obama's Reagan Bromance: Admiring the Gipper's Vision - TIME


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: The Role Model: What Obama Sees in Reagan Read more: http://www.time.com/time/po*

Sorry Barry, you couldn't wipe Ronny's ass. You're not even good enough to do that. How can the worst even dare to compare with the greatest?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: The Role Model: What Obama Sees in Reagan Read more: http://www.time.com/time/po*

How ashamed President Reagan would be if he were alive today, knowing the fact that this socialist pig resides in the White House.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The Role Model: What Obama Sees in Reagan Read more: http://www.time.com/time/po*

Watched a great Doc. on Reagan on the Histroy Channel last night, made in 2011.
Great show, any Reagan fan must see.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: The Role Model: What Obama Sees in Reagan Read more: http://www.time.com/time/po*

lolwut?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: The Role Model: What Obama Sees in Reagan Read more: http://www.time.com/time/po*



BLUE BLOOD said:


> Watched a great Doc. on Reagan on the Histroy Channel last night, made in 2011.
> Great show, any Reagan fan must see.


Wish I set my DVR. Will have to check and see when/if it's going to be re-run.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: The Role Model: What Obama Sees in Reagan Read more: http://www.time.com/time/po*

This guy is slimier than a used car salesman. He will stoop to any level if he thinks it will make him look good. I doubt he even has any idea of what Reagan stood for.

I do worry that in 2012 there will be a third party candidate that will take the votes from the Republican party, and you will see the same thing happen nationally that happened here in Ma in the last governor election, and we will be stuck with odrama for another four years.


----------

